# 20yr Twins at the Lake House Summer fun Pics



## RyanFA (Jul 6, 2008)

They aren't really twins, but people all the time ask them if they are when we're out. I guess I can see somewhat of a resemblance, atleast their size/shape and skin. Thought I'd post some pics from our 4th of July weekend  Gotta Love summer time! I got to admit, they have perfect skin. They aren't wearing any make-up in these pics, we just finished swimming in the Lake. Only downside is that they broke the ladder on the dock because they were too heavy for it, but they just laughed it off. They love their chub 

Pics on the Dock:


















I'll post some more later, didn't want to put too many in one post. and another of them overflowing the hot tub when they got in it lol Hope everybody is having a great summer, I know I am


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 6, 2008)

so adorable, 





I have a thing for girls that can pull off cute and hot, and I think these two don't have any trouble.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 7, 2008)

Ryan, forgive me for asking, but do they know you posted these pics here??


----------



## Abernachy (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, they are very attractive. Haven't seen anyone that gorgous overe here at The Rock.


----------



## eyesforyou (Jul 7, 2008)

wow ryan, they are gorgeous! I can so see the twin thing going on. Sweet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 7, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Ryan, forgive me for asking, but do they know you posted these pics here??



I have to ask the same thing, but I doubt they minded too much if they let him in the first place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Ryan, forgive me for asking, but do they know you posted these pics here??


If I remember right, it isn't the first time he's posting pics of them...


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 7, 2008)

*Wow, they are cuties!!!*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow just finished swimming in the lake and broke the ladder? 

Great how their hair dried so quickly and their bathing costumes and their towels. One would almost think they hadn't been in the water at all!

Are these the same girls? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=498236#post498236

One def is... yet she was 18 yrs old just under a year ago, and the other girl was 21... so by my reckoning, one is now 19 and the other 22.... not twins...... So, not 20 yrs old, not twins, havent been in swimming yet so can't have broken any ladder.... 

Yes I think their photos are cute, but I have to say that there is just something that makes me feel uncomfortable about your posts, I can't quite put my finger on it.. apart from the lies that is.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> If I remember right, it isn't the first time he's posting pics of them...





Nope, these are different girls  the other two are Leah and Mary Ann.
The girls pictured here are Meredith and Lauren. 

In response to Ruby Ripples too. lol these are different girls, you can tell if you look at those pics then look at these. haha


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

At the mall by the fountain, after we had some ice cream :eat2:
Well, the least I can do is post a pic of myself on here too :blush:


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel like I look so small, but I'm a 200lb guy  guess because i'm hiding behind Meredith a little, who knows 

I'll post the hot tub pics and some others tomorrow if I have some free time. I'm not in them though bc I had to hold the camera and it was only the 3 of us :/


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Wow just finished swimming in the lake and broke the ladder?
> 
> Great how their hair dried so quickly and their bathing costumes and their towels. One would almost think they hadn't been in the water at all!
> 
> ...



Why do that? Why make an innocent picture thread into something negative? That's not very fair....


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Why do that? Why make an innocent picture thread into something negative? That's not very fair....


Yeah, sadly some people get their jollies by shitting on peoples parades even when they have to go above and beyond. I'm sure there'd be less lurkers if it was otherwise.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

aw ryan! adorable pictures! i'm glad you're having a good summer kiddo.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

They are very cute!! Looks like you all have a good time together! I'm jealous  Too bad people have a tendancy to be very rude  how lameee!!
but good post


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Why do that? Why make an innocent picture thread into something negative? That's not very fair....



Because it doesn't seem innocent. It seems shady.


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Because it doesn't seem innocent. It seems shady.


Figured if anybody would get the benefit of a doubt it would be at Dimensions. Two beautiful confident lookin gals posing for pictures doesnt seem shady one bit. They obviously gave consent. If they were secretly taken or upskirt, hey, I'd bring some gardening impliments for the mob.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 8, 2008)

wow dam u a piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimp


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

skunkspot said:


> Figured if anybody would get the benefit of a doubt it would be at Dimensions. Two beautiful confident lookin gals posing for pictures doesnt seem shady one bit. They obviously gave consent. If they were secretly taken or upskirt, hey, I'd bring some gardening impliments for the mob.



It's one thing to give consent to having pics taken, and entirely another to have those pics posted all over the internet. The girls did not post the pics. The girls are not people who post here...if they are, then why did they not post them or reply at all in the thread? The person who did post them is someone with very few posts over a long period of time. 

The issue is not with the "confident lookin gals" but the manner in which they are posted. 

Shady.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

No, seriously? We can't give a bit of the benefit of the doubt? I honestly am beginning to wonder if folks are reading the boards looking for something to criticize. I get the concern, but its not based on much and Ruby was even trying to go back through posts to see if they were same/different girls. WHY? WHY? WHY?

Just let it go. If someone' s a bad guy, that'll be made known in its own time. Most bad guys do that to themselves eventually. Until then, we run the risk of being awfully harsh on folks who come here. I'm sick of it.


----------



## devilboy (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Can't wait to see more


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> No, seriously? We can't give a bit of the benefit of the doubt? I honestly am beginning to wonder if folks are reading the boards looking for something to criticize. I get the concern, but its not based on much and Ruby was even trying to go back through posts to see if they were same/different girls. WHY? WHY? WHY?
> 
> Just let it go. If someone' s a bad guy, that'll be made known in its own time. Most bad guys do that to themselves eventually. Until then, we run the risk of being awfully harsh on folks who come here. I'm sick of it.



It isn't hard. All of his posts are "Girls at the Lakehouse" threads that he started and very little interaction anywhere else lol


----------



## Anadyr (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, he could have murdered and eaten them.

I love "de-lurking" just to throw in a disturbing thought.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

The girls are very pretty and seem confident. But I think the reason people are questioning the post (not the girls themselves) is that Ryan came here quite some time ago, introduced himself, and seemed like a nice guy. Since then, he's not interacted other than to post pics of various girls he's spent time with in an elbow-to-the-ribs "Heh heh...hey duuude...look at the hot chicks I'm with now!" fashion. We barely know him...don't know the girls at all (that we're aware of) and have no clue if they gave consent for posting them here on a public forum. That smacks of certain other yahoo groups that many have had a problem with. I think all it would take to make people more comfortable with these posts Ryan makes is if he posted more and let us get to know him better...and maybe if the girls themselves posted (?). 

Or we could just sit back and let the guys do whatever they want and not say a word, like good little women.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It isn't hard. All of his posts are "Girls at the Lakehouse" threads that he started and very little interaction anywhere else lol



I see people that interact on here way more than this guy who are waaaay creepier. Myself most likely included. 

I'm going to go ahead and agree with AFG. I mean, if you're concerned, maybe a PM would be more appropriate. No need to drag anyone through the mud on something like this without evidence. Unless you're dragging those girls through the mud. In which case I would like photographic evidence of said dragging. 

see .. creepy!

At least he is consistent. 

Really though, I do see the concern. I always thought it a bit odd myself, but I guess on the weird level here, it just wasn't weird enough.


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> The girls are very pretty and seem confident. But I think the reason people are questioning the post (not the girls themselves) is that Ryan came here quite some time ago, introduced himself, and seemed like a nice guy. Since then, he's not interacted other than to post pics of various girls he's spent time with in an elbow-to-the-ribs "Heh heh...hey duuude...look at the hot chicks I'm with now!" fashion. We barely know him...don't know the girls at all (that we're aware of) and have no clue if they gave consent for posting them here on a public forum. That smacks of certain other yahoo groups that many have had a problem with. I think all it would take to make people more comfortable with these posts Ryan makes is if he posted more and let us get to know him better...and maybe if the girls themselves posted (?).
> 
> Or we could just sit back and let the guys do whatever they want and not say a word, like good little women.



Actually one of the girls in last summer's photo documentary of Ryan's summer vacation was "Browneyedgirl" who is a member here--she posted in response to one of the complaints, saying in effect "why are you giving him such a hard time?" but did make a number of posts from November 2006 through last July ( her list of posts is here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2061034 )

I don't disagree that it seems a bit odd that Ryan main presence on the boards is annual vacation photo logs. I don't blame women for deciding to keep their distance, given the 'elbow-to-the-ribs "Heh heh...hey duuude...look at the hot chicks I'm with now!" ' attitude (I love how you described it, dead on). But he did apparently introduce at least one young woman to Dimensions, and based on her posts she really benefited from that. But not everyone is interested in joining a place like this, so it is not so surprising that not all of his female friends post.

So I can get wariness, but I don't think offering some benefit of the doubt would be that much of a stretch, surely?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

I never said he was a horrible guy or anything, I don't know him-mostly because he doesn't converse, just posts pics and then disappears. He just seems shady to me, and I stand by that lol

And that's all I have to say about that


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It's one thing to give consent to having pics taken, and entirely another to have those pics posted all over the internet. The girls did not post the pics. The girls are not people who post here...if they are, then why did they not post them or reply at all in the thread? The person who did post them is someone with very few posts over a long period of time.
> 
> The issue is not with the "confident lookin gals" but the manner in which they are posted.
> 
> Shady.



I totally agree and he never answered up until this post, i havent seen what he has said on page two...just because you took pics of two lovely big girls does not mean you can post them here without their permission, even i ask my twin nieces if they mind if i post their pics here....i think it is called respect for their privacy. and he still hasnt posted in response to my question. I know once you take a pic it is public domain, but still....it doesnt seem right without their ok too.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

it's amazing how people create problems out of nothing, i'm not even going to take the time to argue. They are not worth my time. I'm just having a great summer and thought this would be the place to show some pictures that were taken. The girls know about this site and wish all guys were like the ones on here "or most of the ones lol", but it's sad that I have to justify that. *I thought Dimensions was a place to go to to be free from people criticizing people*. I just don't have a whole lot of time to post on here, I'm actually out living my life and not browsing through message boards trying to start an arguement. I really feel sorry for the people that live like that. I like to live a happy life and enjoy the summer and thought i'd share that with dimensions. Even though I dont post a lot on here I do get on here from time to time to check on how everyone is doing.

One of the main reasons I put this on here was so that the girls that are in the photos can see that there are other people out there in this world that feel that they are beautiful like me. When I was taking the pics they said it would be okay as long as it was on a "fat chick lovers site" and not youtube lol but I was only going to show them the resopnses if they were positive. 

Ryan "A successful person has a passion for what they do, has love in their life, faith in their religious beliefs, and is true to who they are while living a stress-free life." I know a lot of people reading that think it's "corny" but if you sit back and think about it, you might think it's true. Please lets let Dimensions be what it was originally intended for, a place for us "FA's" and bigger women to come together and socialize without the negative.


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

You could have avoided a lot of the criticisms if you would have answered after SocialBFly asked in what, the second post? if you had permission. You chose not to answer, and it made many of us (me included) wonder if that was because you did not in fact have permission. 

Posting pics may seem like a fun lark, but to some of us who have had our pics stolen from here and put on Yahoo sites or sites of trolls who want to make fun of us...well, forgive us for being a little sensitive to issues of permission. 




And the part you put in bold? Oh I have never laughed so much in my life.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for backing me up kortana, skunkspot, star struck, khayes666, and edx. I don't see this as shady at all, I just know this is a place I can go to make them feel better about themselves and for them to see how open I am about being seen with them. They are use to guys that don't look at them as beautiful and just see them as a good friend. They use to have a very low self-esteem and still do sometimes when I'm not around. They explain how happy they are to be around me because the rest of the world seems to be against them, but when I'm there it all stops and they are happy. You dont know how good it feels to know that I make them feel that way and for them to be happy with themselves, knowing that there's me and other people out there that find them very beautiful. That's why this place is a good place for them to atleast see that. They are not into the whole "internet" thing and probably think it would be weird meeting people online, but that doesn't mean their confidence won't increase by seeing that there are others out there (like the people browsing through these boards finding them very attractive.)


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

Ruby Ripples, thanks for accusing me of lieing. you are so sweet.

let me guess if i tell you the pic below is of Ivy you won't believe me either and I better not tell you her age because you'd make me look I was lieing about that too. Just take a chill pill, these are all different girls and great friends of mine. 

I can voucher for Amelia, she is one of the sweetest girls out there and has a great personality. She is exteremly talented in what she does and definitely has a life outside of the internet. Besides the fact that she's a hottie!






i did not get permission to post this one, but I really don't think she's going to mind


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> Thank you for backing me up kortana, skunkspot, star struck, khayes666, and edx. I don't see this as shady at all, I just know this is a place I can go to make them feel better about themselves and for them to see how open I am about being seen with them. They are use to guys that don't look at them as beautiful and just see them as a good friend. They use to have a very low self-esteem and still do sometimes when I'm not around. They explain how happy they are to be around me because the rest of the world seems to be against them, but when I'm there it all stops and they are happy. You dont know how good it feels to know that I make them feel that way and for them to be happy with themselves, knowing that there's me and other people out there that find them very beautiful. That's why this place is a good place for them to atleast see that. They are not into the whole "internet" thing and probably think it would be weird meeting people online, but that doesn't mean their confidence won't increase by seeing that there are others out there (like the people browsing through these boards finding them very attractive.)





haha no problem ryan...I just didn't see why they care! I started a thread about people hating on certain people/threads because its happening more and more! It's sad indeed!! this IS supposed to be positive I'm glad you thought the same thing too!! But keep taking pics of those beautiful ladies AND keep sharing them! you guys are looking like you are having fun and I like seeing that! and geez..I didn't ask my Grandmother permission to post a picture of my family on here (she was in the pic)..I guess I should get scolded too!! hehe ..no really I never did ask her permission lmao


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2008)

well, your return answer is nothing but a lot of smoke and finger pointing...good job, point to us and our questions and not address the fact of what we asked. 

You made my point for me.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

I've actually been a big part of the community behind the scenes. Once upon a time when Leah "Big Cutie Robyn" had a site, I was her photographer/bf and was behind the Robyn name promoting her site and photoshopping while she was in college when I had free time between classes. Obviously the site had to be pulled from our separation since I graduated and moved. I don't know if anybody saw Lee Ann's post, but she is from FL, and I also tried to get her started in the community and told her to atleast post a photo to get some feedback. I believe she posted it in the lounge if i'm not mistaking. I talked to her about it, but she said she just doesn't have the time, but is thrilled that there's a place like this. I'm just wanting to help out the community and let them realize that they are hot, that's all


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> haha no problem ryan...I just didn't see why they care! I started a thread about people hating on certain people/threads because its happening more and more! It's sad indeed!! this IS supposed to be positive I'm glad you thought the same thing too!! But keep taking pics of those beautiful ladies AND keep sharing them! you guys are looking like you are having fun and I like seeing that! and geez..I didn't ask my Grandmother permission to post a picture of my family on here (she was in the pic)..I guess I should get scolded too!! hehe ..no really I never did ask her permission lmao




You know, i ran a plus size group in St. Louis, before EVERY party we had to ask if people had a problem with pics being posted, and many people did. The girls indeed look like they are having fun, and so do many people in many other threads and places where their pictures were posted without their permission..

this isnt about hating...at all...i dont know Ryan from adam....this is about respect for a person, and do you have permission to post those pics, it is also a legal issue, and if you doubt it, check into it...

the question was not snarky, but the answer sure as hell was....defensive much?


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

but as promised, here are some more of the pics:
The lake was fun, but Lauren swore that a turtle bit her on the ass haha even after I told them there wasn't anything in there that would bite. Turtle must have had a sweet tooth  and of course that was when the ladder broke so she was freaking out in the water that it was going to get her again. you had to be there but it was sooo funny! after we got out, we saw a turtle head pop up and it looked like it was givin us the look as "stay out of my water" hah
before the hot tub:













I'll post the hot tub ones later, which overflowed :happy:


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

socialbfly, if you read my previous replies, you would see that i explained how i did have permission. " When I was taking the pics they said it would be okay as long as it was on a "fat chick lovers site" Please read my previous posts before posting another negative comment. And trust me I know all the legality issues of pictures from having an ex gf "Leah" that I was her website photographer for", having a dad as a Lawyer and taking law classes in college. I've already spent too much of my life justifying myself to you, but i think most of the other people on here seeing this post know it's completely innocent and that is all that was intended.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 8, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I totally agree and he never answered up until this post, i havent seen what he has said on page two...just because you took pics of two lovely big girls does not mean you can post them here without their permission, even i ask my twin nieces if they mind if i post their pics here....i think it is called respect for their privacy. and he still hasnt posted in response to my question. *I know once you take a pic it is public domain, but still....it doesnt seem right without their ok too.*



In point of actual fact unless the subject is a celebrity or in some way newsworthy it's very risky publishing photos of private individuals in a public place without their consent. See here for details:

http://www.publaw.com/photo.html

But of course there's also just a basic principle of courtesy and respect, Ryan. It would've been both reasonable and responsible of you to obtain their consent, whether written or not. You can't just gloss over it by pretending what you did was some kind of favor to them. It isn't in any way a compliment or respectful to assume you know what someone wants or will be OK with. Those pics can be plucked and reposted indefinitely for anyone to do with as they wish. I have a really hard time believing they'd have _automatically_ consented to that.


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> Ruby Ripples, thanks for accusing me of lieing. you are so sweet.
> 
> let me guess if i tell you the pic below is of Ivy you won't believe me either and I better not tell you her age because you'd make me look I was lieing about that too. Just take a chill pill, these are all different girls and great friends of mine.
> 
> ...



She might mind you telling her real name, though.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

Jay West Coast...wish you lived over on the east coast so we could hang out. I don't have any guy friends that would think these girls are attractive. Always though it'd be awesome to have a guy friend that was attracted to the same type of girls.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

Ryan,
Don't even try and defend your actions-no matter what you say you will get eaten alive for it. I agree that permission should be gotten before posting and that people had a right to ask considering some have been taken andmade fun off- however I don't agree that you are being called a liar and shady- I have seen some people be alot shadier and creepy on this site.

And you know what? So what if you were walking in going "hey- nudge nudge- look at the cuties I am with." You should be proud-more guys should be like that with the women they are with 

Enjoy your summer and forget the drama- some people have nothing better to do that ruin the fun for others!

xoxo


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

Ryan, none of us had any way of knowing what you do or don't do behind the scenes before you posted that information. Those who have voiced concerns were more concerned with the interests of the girls themselves rather than yours, since we have seen how easily pictures can be posted without permission in an exploitive way. (and yes, had the girls not been comfortable with having their pics posted, yet it was done anyway, even here, it would have been exploitive) You have addressed those concerns (albeit in a rather snotty, immature way) so I, personally, feel comfortable taking you at face value. 

However, for those who think the concerns voiced here were "rude" or "negative" or unnecessary griping...I stand by everyone who has spoken up. If we don't say something when things like this happen...when we even suspect abuse of pics, again, even here...then don't complain the next time your pictures are used or posted somewhere without your permission.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the immaturity came from the poeple who attacked him without giving him a chance to voice himself. And I think his snotty tone was justified- wouldn't you be if someone out right called you a liar?


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm starting to feel bad about the pics, and i'll prob pull them to make everyone happy. i really didn't want a bad rep here, but it seems like that's all i'm gettin from this


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> i'm starting to feel bad about the pics, and i'll prob pull them to make everyone happy. i really didn't want a bad rep here, but it seems like that's all i'm gettin from this



why would you feel bad, you said you had permission, right?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 8, 2008)

On a completely unrelated note. You look like that dude from the Karate Kid. 

SWEEP THE LEG, JOHNNY.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

If you are getting a bad rep, it's based on your response, when a simple "Yes, the girls know and gave permission", along with what you said about what you do behind the scenes would have sufficed. If you're truly doing it to help boost them, run with it regardless what others think. Pulling them and running away with your tail between your legs would only serve to reinforce the feeling that you're "pimpin'".

And Kortana...it's not immature to speak up when you see something suspicious, and no one ever tried to silence Ryan...he had every chance to explain himself from the beginning.


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I think the immaturity came from the poeple who attacked him without giving him a chance to voice himself. And I think his snotty tone was justified- wouldn't you be if someone out right called you a liar?



Which would not have happened if he had answered SocialBFly's very polite question in the second post. He HAD a chance to voice himself and chose not to do it. No one is a victim here (except possibly the women themselves).


----------



## Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> Ruby Ripples, thanks for accusing me of lieing. you are so sweet.
> 
> let me guess if i tell you the pic below is of Ivy you won't believe me either and I better not tell you her age because you'd make me look I was lieing about that too. Just take a chill pill, these are all different girls and great friends of mine.
> 
> ...




BAN THIS TERRIBLE MAN NOW. NOW! HE DOES NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO POST THIS. I AM OUTRAGED!!!!!!!!

jk. ryan is a good dude, and i know he wouldn't be posting these pictures without permission.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 8, 2008)

socialbfly...feeling bad because ur hurting my rep. but i don't care. You should see all the PM's and rep replies i'm getting against you, not blaming me that i don't post here much.

Thanks IVY for putting some light on this lol. You guys might not know me very well, but maybe you'll listen to Amelia! Thanks again  we look kinda cute in that pic hah Def need to get together again sometime. Keep livin it up!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 8, 2008)

haha well i seem to be late to the party, but as long as he's got permission from them i dont think its creepy or wrong in any way. Btw, theyre very attractive girls and i'd love to see more of them:smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> BAN THIS TERRIBLE MAN NOW. NOW! HE DOES NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO POST THIS. I AM OUTRAGED!!!!!!!!
> 
> jk. ryan is a good dude, and i know he wouldn't be posting these pictures without permission.


but he's using your real naaaaaaaaaaaame aren't you maaaaaaaaaaad and shouldn't you be offeeeeeeeeeeeended?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> You guys might not know me very well...



That's really the issue here. We have no clue who you really are or anything, so until Ivy posted people were a bit suspicious, as we've had our fair share of problems with assholes and pic thieves and the like.

This doesn't mean that you're one, but since we don't know who you are and you only pop up now and then to show off pics... people are a bit wary. It does indeed seem shady and sketchy at first glance.

Now, you've explained yourself and Ivy's backed you up, and I believe that you are who you say you are. I have all along. The problem is that instead of stating that right out, you instead became immediately defensive and lashed out at people who said that they found it shady. You didn't say, "Whoa, wait a minute, you got it all wrong...", you came out swingin' and not explaining anything.

That more than anything else is the reason for any bad rep you might be getting.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> On a completely unrelated note. You look like that dude from the Karate Kid.
> 
> SWEEP THE LEG, JOHNNY.



THANK YOU.

it was driving me nuts. i knew he looked like someone from a movie.


in other news, i love the pink/white/green flowery swimsuit.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> BAN THIS TERRIBLE MAN NOW. NOW! HE DOES NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO POST THIS. I AM OUTRAGED!!!!!!!!
> 
> jk. ryan is a good dude, and i know he wouldn't be posting these pictures without permission.



Ryan, you look exactly like the drummer from Green Day. No buts.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 8, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Ryan, you look exactly like the drummer from Green Day. No buts.



That may very well be the most offensive thing said in this whole thread.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Ryan, none of us had any way of knowing what you do or don't do behind the scenes before you posted that information. Those who have voiced concerns were more concerned with the interests of the girls themselves rather than yours, since we have seen how easily pictures can be posted without permission in an exploitive way.



And therein lies the problem with Dimensions, and why you see so many page and threadviews on this website and so few replies. Most people don't want to post anymore for fear of being called out by your local board police.

People are automatically assumed to be guilty of doing something "shady" or "creepy" or posting pictures without permission before they're ever even given a chance to explain themselves, and many times even after they have. That is wrong. 

Guilt before innocence is a terrible board attitude to have on a website promoting acceptance, and unfortunately it's become endemic. Many people find other sites with less censorship and fewer regulars who automatically assume the worst about their fellow posters.

Just my .02. It's also why I lurk outside of Hyde Park.

Ryan, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Or we could just sit back and let the guys do whatever they want and not say a word, like good little women.



Or you guys could leave this shit to the appointed mods and not assume the worst about every FA that walks the internet. Just suggestin'.


----------



## Peter the Eater (Jul 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That's really the issue here. We have no clue who you really are or anything, so until Ivy posted people were a bit suspicious, as we've had our fair share of problems with assholes and pic thieves and the like.
> 
> This doesn't mean that you're one, but since we don't know who you are and you only pop up now and then to show off pics... people are a bit wary. It does indeed seem shady and sketchy at first glance.
> 
> ...



Well my guess is that after being called "shady" and a "liar" he went into defensive mode. Its the normal reaction. Maybe if someone in this forum had just asked him instead of making personal attacks he would have answered. Not that it would have really mattered, a lot of people still wouldn't have believed him if he said he had permission. It wasn't until someone else vouched for him that people actually believed him.


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> but he's using your real naaaaaaaaaaaame aren't you maaaaaaaaaaad and shouldn't you be offeeeeeeeeeeeended?



She told me on IM some time ago not to use her real name around Dimensions.

Am I supposed to apologize for looking out for someone?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> He HAD a chance to voice himself and chose not to do it. No one is a victim here (except possibly the women themselves).



and if he doesn't answer to the Weight Board Secret Police there's always waterboarding. heil!


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> People are automatically assumed to be guilty of doing something "shady" or "creepy" or posting pictures without permission before they're ever even given a chance to explain themselves, and many times even after they have. That is wrong.





Peter the Eater said:


> Maybe if someone in this forum had just asked him instead of making personal attacks he would have answered.



He was asked, and politely, before the brouhaha. He could have nipped it in the bud and didn't.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> He was asked, and politely, before the brouhaha. He could have nipped it in the bud and didn't.



So, posters now have an approved time limit to respond to their accusers and provide proof that they have permission to post pictures and their opinions about the FA/BBW lifestyle?

DAN, RYAN I'MA NEED RITTEN PROOF OF YER LICENSE TA POAST, BOAHS.


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope, no time limit. Just common sense, that if he wanted to avoid this train wreck he should've, not cry about it now.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it was a legit question...but give the guy a chance to answer it at least..no one did that.

I think Ruby's post was the one that should have been addressed- calls the guy a liar, creepy and shady.

Can't we just have one normal post around here without it ending like this?

Exile is right, the Weight Board police are all around us...

&^@&$!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> Nope, no time limit. Just common sense, that if he wanted to avoid this train wreck he should've, not cry about it now.



OR YOU COULD JUST LAY OFF


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> OR YOU COULD JUST LAY OFF



I second that!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> Nope, no time limit. Just common sense, that if he wanted to avoid this train wreck he should've, not cry about it now.



Maybe we should have a "Common Sense for avoiding being accused of being a creep: FAs PLEASE READ" sticky at the top of the forums?


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I think it was a legit question...but give the guy a chance to answer it at least..no one did that.



SEE POST 3 IN THIS THREAD. 


For Pete's sake!


----------



## ripley (Jul 8, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> OR YOU COULD JUST LAY OFF



You're not the boss of me. 


(In keeping with the general childishness.)


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Maybe we should have a "Common Sense for avoiding being accused of being a creep: FAs PLEASE READ" sticky at the top of the forums?




Ahh forget it..with the way things go around here the list would be never ending. You guys are screwed! LOL


(P.S I am on your side on this one...)


----------



## furious styles (Jul 8, 2008)

jesus christ, is there not a thread left on this forum without some form of conflict? 

if i made a thread called "i love baby kittens" there would be one person saying "FUCK BABY KITTENS I HATE EM", one person questioning exactly _why_ i liked baby kittens (there would obviously be a perverted subversive reason), one person would be demanding a written letter from the kittens entailing their permission for me to like them, one person would be accusing me of only liking _baby_ kittens and not kittens of all shapes, colors and sizes, one person would be typing with one hand, jerking off to the fact i like baby kittens, one would be saying the same thing as the first guy (but in a snide, snarky, underhanded way), one would probably be finding a way to take offense to my wording and semantics ...


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> jesus christ, is there not a thread left on this forum without some form of conflict?
> 
> if i made a thread called "i love baby kittens" there would be one person saying "FUCK BABY KITTENS I HATE EM", one person questioning exactly _why_ i liked baby kittens (there would obviously be a perverted subversive reason), one person would be demanding a written letter from the kittens entailing their permission for me to like them, one person would be accusing me of only liking _baby_ kittens and not kittens of all shapes, colors and sizes, one person would be typing with one hand, jerking off to the fact i like baby kittens, one would be saying the same thing as the first guy (but in a snide, snarky, underhanded way), one would probably be finding a way to take offense to my wording and semantics ...



This is officially my favorite post ever. Rep. coming your day!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Ahh forget it..with the way things go around here the list would be never ending. You guys are screwed! LOL
> 
> 
> (P.S I am on your side on this one...)



Thanks, Kortana.

I don't have a problem with policing the board for genuine assholes and anonymous trolls with low post counts who are not well known. But doing this to most of the people (read: FAs) who post is ridiculous to the detriment of the board.

The saddest part is that this type of attitude is driving away the men who simply want to appreciate the beauty of fat women.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

ripley said:


> SEE POST 3 IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> 
> For Pete's sake!



And when he came back online did he not tell everyone he had permission?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 8, 2008)

Kortana said:


> And when he came back online did he not tell everyone he had permission?



Not until just recently- his first few posts responding to the questions were noting that they were different girls than last time, and that there were more pictures coming.

EDIT:



RyanFA said:


> Nope, these are different girls  the other two are Leah and Mary Ann.
> The girls pictured here are Meredith and Lauren.
> 
> In response to Ruby Ripples too. lol these are different girls, you can tell if you look at those pics then look at these. haha





RyanFA said:


> At the mall by the fountain, after we had some ice cream :eat2:
> Well, the least I can do is post a pic of myself on here too :blush:





RyanFA said:


> I feel like I look so small, but I'm a 200lb guy  guess because i'm hiding behind Meredith a little, who knows
> 
> I'll post the hot tub pics and some others tomorrow if I have some free time. I'm not in them though bc I had to hold the camera and it was only the 3 of us :/


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> You're not the boss of me.
> 
> 
> (In keeping with the general childishness.)



yes, in keeping with the general childishness.





though i wish ryan just said "you're not the boss of me" to begin with and ended this gang of shit.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

I have never said one word against Ryan (or anyone else). Why you want me to shut up when pointing out that people are wrong when they say he was never asked is kinda weird, IMO. It's not man-hating, FA-hating, Feeder-hating, or anyting else. I think people are waaaaaaaaaaaayyyy oversensitive around this place, and so very eager to take umbrage it's creating a deficit in the rest of the world.


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> socialbfly...feeling bad because ur hurting my rep. but i don't care. You should see all the PM's and rep replies i'm getting against you, not blaming me that i don't post here much.


That's your claim, about the "notes" thing, Ryan. You have nothing to back it up. And it's not possible for Dianna to hurt your rep with the posts she's made; that is something only you can do to yourself.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 9, 2008)

You know, you dont know me, i dont know you, so again, i will explain (and in simple words for some) i have 19 year old twin nieces...and the thought that someone could possibly post without their permission the pictures that were posted had me concerned. i am far from the weight board police, but i am a fairly respected member of dimensions. i have put my time in here for ten years, how about you? 

I never attacked you, and repeatedly you came out on the offensive even calling me names.

You proved my point for me. Grow up.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ point proven by the two posts above mine.



ripley said:


> I think people are waaaaaaaaaaaayyyy oversensitive around this place, and so very eager to take umbrage it's creating a deficit in the rest of the world.



Way oversensitive, but not in the way you think.

More so hypersensitive to individuals expressing their opinions or sharing their media that they're instantly assumed to be someone who's being a creep.

I get more disgusted by the day at the way FAs and other people simply trying to express their opinion are treated around here.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I have never said one word against Ryan (or anyone else). Why you want me to shut up when pointing out that people are wrong when they say he was never asked is kinda weird, IMO. It's not man-hating, FA-hating, Feeder-hating, or anyting else. I think people are waaaaaaaaaaaayyyy oversensitive around this place, and so very eager to take umbrage it's creating a deficit in the rest of the world.



people _are _way oversensitive around this place, but that's cuz it's umbrage season.


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 9, 2008)

How bout we all agree to shut the F-Up and move on?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't often go into picture threads, but only checked this out because I've seen Ryan's posts before and was absolutely floored at how adorable and _sweet_ the pictures were. Not trying to be skanky, not a bunch of heavily-inebriated women like you see in a frillion myspace pages. Just a guy with very cute girl friends relaxing in their bathing suits, tasteful and just normal for a change.

I agree everyone's been half-cocked in this board lately, and it's starting to really bother people. I can't speak to Ryan's presence on the board otherwise, or the anonymity factor of his models. All I can say is the photos were tasteful yet cute and sexy in a way rarely seen around these parts.

I am just curious as to Ryan's tactics (and obvious charm), and how he finds such adorable ladies (albeit a bit young for this old fart). There is thankfully not a single vibe of "he got the girls drunk and took pictures of them", which is what you seem to see everywhere else on the intertubes.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 9, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> The saddest part is that this type of attitude is driving away the men who simply want to appreciate the beauty of fat women.


this is true, she is causing us FA's to feel ashamed of posting and how we want to show the beauty and admire fat women. I don't know if she's jealous or just has an attitude problem, but damn. 

And the previous post about the baby kittens was hilarous--you hit the nail on the head!

I think many of us want to tell people if you are going to be negative then don't post, nobody wants to hear you put down a thread! This makes me want to start my own boards using vBulletin just so I can be the admin and delete your ass. anyways enough of me being negative, not gonna let hers and others attitudes consume my night.

The most ridiculous one was Ruby Ripples since she accused me of lieing and can't even tell the difference between the girls. Automatically jumped to a negative conclusion and flat out tried to start drama!

I'm done with the drama, this post was suppose to be about "Summer Fun" and it definitely is not fun with drama.

*Lets all drop it*, and this will be a better place.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> ^^ point proven by the two posts above mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't assume anyone was a creep. 

I was assumed to be a man-hating bitch, in another infamous thread, by some of the same people that are crying foul now. It's a double standard, and yes, it swings both ways, but doing it in one case and then decrying it in another is just plain idiotic.

It's not "FAs and other people" ....it's FAs and everyone else. We're all misused, abused, misunderstood. Oh the humanity.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

I was going to respond to that but I'll let the mods take care of it. 


I will ask though, what have I done in this thread to make you act like that towards me, and say those things?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Ryan, you look exactly like the drummer from Green Day. No buts.



i think he looks like woody harrelson, with better teeth.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> this is true, she is causing us FA's to feel ashamed of posting and how we want to show the beauty and admire fat women. I don't know if she's jealous or just has an attitude problem, but damn.
> 
> And the previous post about the baby kittens was hilarous--you hit the nail on the head!
> 
> I think many of us want to tell people if you are going to be negative then don't post, nobody wants to hear you put down a thread! This makes me want to start my own boards using vBulletin just so I can be the admin and delete your ass. anyways enough of me being negative, not gonna let hers and others attitudes consume my night.



I agreed with the fact people were being too harsh with you. I actually found that Ruby's post was much more offensive to your character than Ripley was being. With everyone on your side you had a chance to take the high road- looks like you may have missed the exit.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

I think he saw that others here hate me, so it was a convenient bandwagon to jump on. Yeah, it stung a little but I'm a big girl (ha) and I can take it. I know that I've not said anything against him at all, that he chooses to do so against me...well.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 9, 2008)

Please excuse the harshness in the previous post, I just dont like it when people think they can walk all over everybody without getting facts straight first.

I think that this should be a place for us FA's to be able to post the fun times that we are having with bigger girls. It shows that we are more open about it and aren't ashamed of being with them. These boards are about fa/bbw appreciation, please lets keep it that way. I'd love to see other guys having a great time with their bigger girl friends. It's a way for us to show eachother that we aren't ashamed and actually proud to be hanging out with such beautiful women. I was just being very open about my appreciation and admiration for these girls and wanted to share it with everyone. I wish more guys would post like this to show that there are more of us out there out having fun with chubby chicks and living it up  We want to promote fat as being sexy and fun, and the confidence of being with beautiful women.


----------



## Spinalcombo (Jul 9, 2008)

@thread


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 9, 2008)

quote from one of my reps:
Thanks for the pictures. Don't take them down. If we can't post pictures of fat women we find attractive here, or capitulate to the demands of the WB police, we might as well never post again.
Ladies please read this


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it just annoyed people that you seemed to gave a smart ass answer to blame him by saying he should have replied before people went nuts instead of people being responsible for their own nutiness. And agreeing worth Kortana, I got no clue how you became the lighting rod here. Its amazed me that the real antagonist of the thread has gotten off relatively cleanly, unless people are mistaking Ripley for Ripples at a quick glance.


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 9, 2008)

Spinalcombo said:


> @thread


Btw, I call your face palm and raise you a double face palm. 

View attachment doublefacepalm.jpg


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

RyanFA said:


> Please excuse the harshness in the previous post, I just dont like it when people think they can walk all over everybody *without getting facts straight first.*
> 
> I think that this should be a place for us FA's to be able to post the fun times that we are having with bigger girls. It shows that we are more open about it and aren't ashamed of being with them. These boards are about fa/bbw appreciation, please lets keep it that way. I'd love to see other guys having a great time with their bigger girl friends. It's a way for us to show eachother that we aren't ashamed and actually proud to be hanging out with such beautiful women. I was just being very open about my appreciation and admiration for these girls and wanted to share it with everyone. I wish more guys would post like this to show that there are more of us out there out having fun with chubby chicks and living it up  We want to promote fat as being sexy and fun, and the confidence of being with beautiful women.



I didn't walk all over you. If you have issue with someone else, please confine your vitriol to them, and not me. My only issue was that people were saying you weren't asked whether or not you had permission, and you most definitely were. In fact, you're still saying it (the part I bolded)...but you answered that you did, so all's good, post away. 

If "excuse my "Fuck You" and other ill-behavior" is supposed to be an apology, it falls a little short.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> I didn't walk all over you. If you have issue with someone else, please confine your vitriol to them, and not me. My only issue was that people were saying you weren't asked whether or not you had permission, and you most definitely were. In fact, you're still saying it (the part I bolded)...but you answered that you did, so all's good, post away.
> 
> If "excuse my "Fuck You" and other ill-behavior" is supposed to be an apology, it falls a little short.



could you please just stop responding to things im saying and *just drop it*... jeeze this whole issue was made out of nothing!


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

skunkspot said:


> I think it just annoyed people that you seemed to gave a smart ass answer to blame him by saying he should have replied before people went nuts instead of people being responsible for their own nutiness. And agreeing worth Kortana, I got no clue how you became the lighting rod here. Its amazed me that the real antagonist of the thread has gotten off relatively cleanly, unless people are mistaking Ripples for Ripley at a quick glance.



I'm the lightning rod because my belly is the highest point around? 

I didn't blame him, I said this could have been avoided if he had addressed it when it was asked. I think that's a pretty non-inflammatory view? I'm not sure if you know about VeryFatWomen and the problems many of our posters have had with it, or with the recent troll invasion where pictures were stolen to post on another forum and make fun of. I'm all for men posting pics of them out on the town with their fat women friends/gfs. I'd just hate to see these two girls who look like nice young women to face that. Maybe that makes me open to "Weight Board police" cracks and whatnot, but I'm okay with that...if it saves a fat girl from seeing her pics used in those ways. He said he had permission, so I'm good with it. 

I think people asking if he had permission is totally a separate issue from RubyRipples post (which I thought was harsh and uncalled for, and with which I did not agree), but as usual it's all getting lumped together so people can get mad and fight, all while crying about how dims is just always fights and people getting mad. It's hypocrisy at it's finest, and when it's not frustrating it can be a little funny.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

Um...you and others keep bringing me back into this. When you stop saying things to or about me, I'd be more than happy to. 


But I gotta say...it's a public board. People are gonna post where they want.


----------



## RyanFA (Jul 9, 2008)

ripley said:


> Um...you and others keep bringing me back into this. When you stop saying things to or about me, I'd be more than happy to.
> 
> 
> But I gotta say...it's a public board. People are gonna post where they want.



u just did it again by posting that post....oooo wait, I got the last comment haha, i like how you couldn't just let my post of just drop it be the last one, you had to say one more thing. I feel like i'm in elementary school again. I'm seriously done with this insignificant dispute. It's a waste of time and it's going nowhere. wish i could just shake your hand and say truce and both of us go :bow: :bow: at the same time


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 9, 2008)

You guys got it all wrong. He looks like Rob Thomas from Matchbox 20 

View attachment SGG-005862.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> but he's using your real naaaaaaaaaaaame aren't you maaaaaaaaaaad and shouldn't you be offeeeeeeeeeeeended?



haha, nah.. but i am offended that people turned a simple pic post thread into 6 pages of senseless arguing. i know there was nothing good on tv tonight, but read a book, bake a pie or do something (anything, really) other than act bitchy on the internet for chrissake.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't you just hate those uppity bitches that won't shut up when the men tell them to?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> On a completely unrelated note. You look like that dude from the Karate Kid.
> 
> SWEEP THE LEG, JOHNNY.



I swear if Billy would have taken out Daniel-San if Sensai Kreese didn't tell him to get himself disqualified. 

Hell Karate Kid 2 should have been about Billy getting thrown out of Cobra Kai for challenging Kreese and he falls under the tutilage of Mr Miyagi. The movie centers around Johnny fighting a battle between good and evil inside, listening o Kreese and preparing for the tournement or throwing up a middle finger and alligning himself with Billy.

Ok I';m way off topic....but seriously, RyanFA got gang raped and someone needs to steer this thread off course.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> And therein lies the problem with Dimensions, and why you see so many page and threadviews on this website and so few replies. Most people don't want to post anymore for fear of being called out by your local board police.
> 
> People are automatically assumed to be guilty of doing something "shady" or "creepy" or posting pictures without permission before they're ever even given a chance to explain themselves, and many times even after they have. That is wrong.
> 
> ...





exile in thighville said:


> Or you guys could leave this shit to the appointed mods and not assume the worst about every FA that walks the internet. Just suggestin'.



Seriously. If I see a thread that is questionable, and I feel like calling someone on it, I'm going to say something because I'm a member of this community. This wasn't a "let the mods deal with it" issue. This was several of us wondering about the legitimacy of the post. I agree that being called a liar wasn't really in good form, but most of us didn't do that...we expressed our concerns and waited for him to answer. It had basically been resolved when you started posting. No one is thinking the worst of "every FA that walks the internet"...but if you guys want to keep running around yelling about the sky falling in your cool-boy way, go ahead. I'm still going to post how and where I want to. 

Ryan...keep posting, please. You have no reason not to.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 9, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Ryan, forgive me for asking, but do they know you posted these pics here??



I am a photographer and the subject of permission and rights and ownership comes up from time to time. Since these issues apply directly to me, I try and keep up with the literature.

The OP (RyanFA) does not need permission to post pictures of the subjects as long as he owns the rights to the picture (e.g. He owns the camera and he took the pictures)

Maybe he didn't reply because he had to work or had other things to in between his posts and was away from his computer. Maybe he didn't scroll down to see the question. 

That being said here's some other info to chew on:

*1. Almost anything you can see you can photograph. *
If you can see it, you can take a picture of it. If you are standing on public property you can photograph anything you like, including private property. It is important to realize that taking a picture is different than publishing a photo, which leads to point number two.

*2. As long as you are not invading someone’s privacy, you can publish their photo without permission. *
You can take someone’s picture in any public setting and publish it without consequence (even if it portrays the person in a negative way) as long as the photo isn’t “highly offensive to a reasonable person” and “is not of legitimate concern to the public.” You can even publish photos if you took them on private property. While you may be punished for being on private property, there is no legal reason why you can’t publish the photo from prison!

*3. As long as you aren’t using someone’s likeness for a purely commercial purpose, you have the right to publish the photo.* 
You can use your photos of other people without their permission for an artistic or news purpose, but you can’t use them for a commercial purpose (such as an ad). You could sell a photo of a person without their permission, but you couldn’t use the photo in an ad saying the person endorses your product.

Also despite misconceptions to the contrary the following subjects can almost always be photographed from public places:

Children
Celebrities
Residential and Commercial buildings
Law Enforcement officers
Criminal activities
Industrial and Public facilities
Transportation facilities


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

though it doesn't mean you're not an ASS for doing it without someone's knowledge...

not saying he did that at all...i'm just saying in general. 



vardon_grip said:


> I am a photographer and the subject of permission and rights and ownership comes up from time to time. Since these issues apply directly to me, I try and keep up with the literature.
> 
> The OP (RyanFA) does not need permission to post pictures of the subjects as long as he owns the rights to the picture (e.g. He owns the camera and he took the pictures)
> 
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> though it doesn't mean you're not an ASS for doing it without someone's knowledge...
> 
> not saying he did that at all...i'm just saying in general.



The girls were looking straight into the lens. Only if the girls were blind could you possibly say that.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

I said that i wasn't talking about him specifically...BUT had he been a friend of the girls and took the pic with their knowledge and THEN posted it on the internet for random men to fawn all over *without* their knowledge, yes...regardless of whether or not it was legal....i would STILL call him an ass. Now, as for this case, he said he did not do that...so...it has been deemed that he is not an ass 

taking pics of anyone and posting them randomly without their knowledge or consent is just not right in my opinion regardless of legalities. 



vardon_grip said:


> The girls were looking straight into the lens. Only if the girls were blind could you possibly say that.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 9, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> I am a photographer and the subject of permission and rights and ownership comes up from time to time. Since these issues apply directly to me, I try and keep up with the literature.
> 
> The OP (RyanFA) does not need permission to post pictures of the subjects as long as he owns the rights to the picture (e.g. He owns the camera and he took the pictures)
> 
> ...



You must have gotten in trouble for this in the past yourself, huh?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh no you did NOT tell miss Ripley to F*CK OFF. *head swivel and finger wag*

I'm disappointed in the way you've chosen to represent yourself in this thread Ryan. What with the name calling and angry language.

However in other news: Vegas in 5 days baby! 

View attachment churchsign.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no you did NOT tell miss Ripley to F*CK OFF. *head swivel and finger wag*



There's one silver lining to this. I still very much stand on my original point, I think the general atmosphere of policing and distrust has gone too far, and I'm sure I could spar with Ripley further on that. However, tell her to F off and I'm gonna be all of that in two seconds, ha ha. Dims girls are like my family. I may get super irritated and want to scream, but I'll cut anyone that insults you. Ha.
My advice, Ryan, let some things roll off your back, and try to stay calm! That's a bad idea, dude. 

This is for another thread, but I don't know how to fix it. I don't know how to talk about this in a way that doesn't have the women saying things like "I'll just go back to being a quiet little woman" or "only bitches talk back, huh?" (STRONGLY paraphrased.) So that means because I'm a woman that's trying to figure out how to make the weight board work, I'm not a strong woman? Or because I can read a thread like Ryan's, shake my head a little, but just note for the future and see what's going on with him? Please! 
I just don't know what to do. I have to put my hands up. I understand why people want to ask questions and certainly, there was some reason to be concerned. I just don't know if you guys understand the culumulative affect of it. I don't think you know how many dozens of people have jumped ship from this board, and how many WOMEN who are into the fetish/fat sexuality parts of the board were ostrasized. Maybe you don't talk to them? Maybe you don't know? I mean...and as much as I love me some long-time Dims girls, and I expect to be here as long as it lasts, how can we argue something when folks are like, "I've been here for a decade, WHO ARE YOU?" which essentially happened to Ryan on this thread.

Obviously, this isn't about this thread. And obviously, you know, its hard, people will denounce you easily, so I think that many of the dims regulars WILL NOT SPEAK OUT about activities around the weight board because they don't want to lose friendships. Do you have any idea how hard it is to put yourself into an argument against women like JoyJoy, SocalBfly, Ripley? It's tough. It scares me. When JoyJoy posted I thought I'd faint. (Love her) As I type, I can see people being like, "who is that?" and walking away. But...I'm paranoid.

No one did anything wrong, per say. But the lack of sensitivity around these types of threads, and lack of understanding about the hurt and displacement felt on this board is astonishing to me. I don't want to argue, but I wish I had the energy to explain more what I've felt like being like yay I have a place to talk about these things and realizing, more or less, its over. It's not working. Especially as a self-identified feminist pro wg person. It's a joke. HA HA.

And, PLEASE, understand I'm not an ally to those who say we shouldn't call out bad behavoir. I identify strongly as a feminist, I am active in these causes. Many times I've seen us rally to teach lessons, explain things, simply say, this is not appropriate or, really, stop being a jackass. HA! That's great. I am NOT saying give this over to the lecherous, gross comments. We need everyone's participation for that.  And I disagree strongly w/ folks like Exile who more often than not say "why are you here". Everyone belongs here. But if folks are not willing to at least consider some sensitivity training around fetish activities and fat attraction, what's the point. (Again, this is not just about this thread).

I probably should apologize to Ryan now. I'm sorry!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

I missed the Ripley Fuck off part..and i see he apologized for it, but yeah... way not cool. 

I understand your point AFG  I think there are certain folks around here who have taken their board monitoring to a whole other level and have been doing it for years even. I think we all know that there are certain folks who do this ALL the time. We see it on a regular basis and it's frustrating as hell. 

So...some of the people who post may feel defensive if a non-shit starter asks an innocent question. I think the question for this particular thread was a valid one. I have to say it crossed my mind as well. BUT..a valid question on a forum where the posters are defensive because they are used to feeling attacked can become a huge shit storm and it becomes this vicious cycle. 

How do we fix it? hell if i know lol...it has been this way for as long as i have been in this community (which is almost a decade as well!! eek!!) hehe



activistfatgirl said:


> There's one silver lining to this. I still very much stand on my original point, I think the general atmosphere of policing and distrust has gone too far, and I'm sure I could spar with Ripley further on that. However, tell her to F off and I'm gonna be all of that in two seconds, ha ha. Dims girls are like my family. I may get super irritated and want to scream, but I'll cut anyone that insults you. Ha.
> My advice, Ryan, let some things roll off your back, and try to stay calm! That's a bad idea, dude.
> 
> This is for another thread, but I don't know how to fix it. I don't know how to talk about this in a way that doesn't have the women saying things like "I'll just go back to being a quiet little woman" or "only bitches talk back, huh?" (STRONGLY paraphrased.) So that means because I'm a woman that's trying to figure out how to make the weight board work, I'm not a strong woman? Or because I can read a thread like Ryan's, shake my head a little, but just note for the future and see what's going on with him? Please!
> ...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2008)

This is just a generic reply re having/taking pics of BBW. I've been an out and proud FA since before many of you were born, way before teh intrnets. IN MY OPINION it takes a bit more trust for BBW to share their pics with someone. This isn't because they have anything to be ashamed of, but simply because of the high potential for abuse. 

I can't really imagine what finding a pic that I thought only a few trusted friends had show up on a hater or derisive site or vid would be like. I suspect I'd feel pretty damn violated and hurt, at the least? I belong to quite a few FA Yahoo Groups and have collected a nice assortment of BBW faves on YT and DailyMotion. When I see pics that I suspect have been poached from Dims members I report them as policy provides. If it isn't addressed or becomes a pattern I delete that membership.

Far from trying to spoil or police anybody's fun I believe I'm trying to make it possible for us to all go on enjoying the widest range of images on Dims and elsewhere. Think of it like a library card. They basically work on the honor system. If no one returned the books they borrowed or took them to other places the system would break down pretty quickly. 

Lasting and successful social networks are based on trust. I think that's why some members respond so strongly to posts they view as a possible breach of trust? Things that undermine the confidence that this is a safe community grounded in respect and accountability are correctly seen as a threat. 

I don't mean to imply that something shared intimately can't ever also be shared openly. I know people who publicly post their sexual liaisons all over the net. Consenting adults, cool. I wouldn't personally feel comfortable posting any of the many lovely images that BBW have graciously shared with me or allowed me to capture over the years unless they explicitly requested me to do so. Their image is an extension of their body and therefore entirely theirs to manage as _they_ choose. I think that's kind of what this thread has been dancing around and why it's gotten a bit snippy. I believe it's a worthwhile discussion that rightly merits its' own thread but I have no idea where it would belong? :bow:


----------



## tjw1971 (Jul 9, 2008)

That's exactly one reason I don't bother posting any pics here to share, and I don't even come around as often anymore.

I don't want to come across as bashing this whole web site/forum, because that's really not my intention. I think it's great that the site owners do everything they do to keep this online for everyone's use and enjoyment.

But really, some of the "regulars" who post here tend to "tint" the whole forum with a bit of "attitude" that makes the whole thing feel a little less "welcoming" than I'd like.

I mean, ok - so we do get people who come in here pretending to be someone they're not. That's going to happen. Why not give them the benefit of the doubt, until/unless a forum moderator figures out they're really a "troublemaker" by their IP address they're consistently using or whatnot, and kicks them off?

It's not like "fat acceptance/admiration" is a really common theme out there. Even the "freak" who pretends he's a fat woman just so he can get his kicks off reading the answers to his fake questions is contributing SOMETHING. Maybe the honest answers people give will benefit others? Or maybe it'll help the original poster get comfortable enough with his own desires and feelings to "come out of the closet" a little more, and quit playing those weird games?




goofy girl said:


> Because it doesn't seem innocent. It seems shady.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2008)

VG, I assume you mean well but you're perilously close to giving legal advice here, which is something only lawyers should do. I'm not one either but this issue is a massively gray area of the law. I personally would err on the side of caution. Please refer to the link in my post # 40 of this thread from which this is an excerpt with my highlights added:

"The basic presumption underlining right to privacy laws is the protection of an individual from the disclosure of private facts. The general principles are that one who publicizes a matter concerning the private life of another is subject to liability for invasion of privacy if the matter publicized is of a kind that would be highly offensive to a reasonable person and is not of legitimate concern to the public. *The right of publicity provides that an individual has the right to control the commercial use of their name, likeness or identity. *While the right of privacy protects an individual from the disclosure of embarrassing facts, *the right of publicity protects the individual from financial loss from an unauthorized commercial use of their name or likeness.* As a general rule the right of privacy will only apply to a living person while the right of publicity may also apply to a deceased person. 

So, _possible_ interpretation; if Ryan's or anyone else's pics posted without a written waiver wind up on YouTube, for example (a commercial site) even though he only posted them here, he could be subject to liability for financial damages suffered by the photographed parties.

I'm not saying I'm right about this but VG could be wrong in his rather sweeping interpretation of risks. There is right of privacy and right of publicity. Right of publicity without a waiver is a potential issue. So why not just get a release, unless you know they wouldn't sign one? :bow:



vardon_grip said:


> I am a photographer and the subject of permission and rights and ownership comes up from time to time. Since these issues apply directly to me, I try and keep up with the literature.
> 
> The OP (RyanFA) does not need permission to post pictures of the subjects as long as he owns the rights to the picture (e.g. He owns the camera and he took the pictures)
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

isn't that what the guy from "Girls Gone Wild" was sent to jail for? or at least that was what i heard..am i spreading rumors now? maybe lol...



Ernest Nagel said:


> So, _possible_ interpretation; if Ryan's or anyone else's pics posted without a written waiver wind up on YouTube, for example (a commercial site) even though he only posted them here, he could be subject to liability for financial damages suffered by the photographed parties.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right about this but VG could be wrong in his rather sweeping interpretation of risks. There is right of privacy and right of publicity. Right of publicity without a waiver is a potential issue. So why not just get a release, unless you know they wouldn't sign one? :bow:


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Unless you're dragging those girls through the mud. In which case I would like photographic evidence of said dragging.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> On a completely unrelated note. You look like that dude from the Karate Kid.
> 
> SWEEP THE LEG, JOHNNY.



You made me laugh out loud twice in the same thread. But alas, no Rep for you.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> isn't that what the guy from "Girls Gone Wild" was sent to jail for? or at least that was what i heard..am i spreading rumors now? maybe lol...



Um, actually he's in jail for tax evasion but he's fighting extradition to FL. There he's concerned about:

"Joe Grammer, spokesman for Florida State Attorney Steve Meadows, said Circuit Judge Dedee Costello on Tuesday revoked Francis’ bond on state charges filed in 2003 of using minors in sexual performances, conspiring to use minors in sexual performances and prostitution."

Further sordid details and charges here:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19057583/

I know it wasn't your intention Melissa but I don't think hardly anyone should be broad-brushed with Joe Francis, certainly not Ryan. Francis is in a class of misogynistic exploiters of women almost without peer and I'm not even talking particularly about his sleazeball TV show and tapes.

Ryan has a little more liberal view about his license to share pics than some of us. I don't think he's a bad guy, just not thinking about all the consequences for all involved. Hell, we're most of us guilty of that most of the time. :bow:


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 9, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> You must have gotten in trouble for this in the past yourself, huh?



You can only get into trouble if you are doing something wrong.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no you did NOT tell miss Ripley to F*CK OFF. *head swivel and finger wag*
> 
> I'm disappointed in the way you've chosen to represent yourself in this thread Ryan. What with the name calling and angry language.
> 
> However in other news: Vegas in 5 days baby!



What's he supposed to do?

He just got gang tackled for absolutely no reason other than paranoia for the sake of attacking people.

In time he may develop thick skin but his angry outburst I can identify with. You try being positive in a thread of negativity and see how far you can go before getting nasty.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 9, 2008)

i am stating again for the sense of clarity....


this was NOT said only to Ryan...when others have posted pics without stating how and why, they have been questioned...the problem here was the tone that was taken in the response...that IS Ryans issue...he didnt say these are my friends they said i could post these here, he said here are the hot girls i know...come on...yes, they are pretty girls, but then the comments about posting pics of them overflowing the hot tub, is he posting here or posting where?? and to what end??? this isnt the girls are pretty, this is the girls are here only for your enjoyment...and that is where smarmy comes in...

that is my opinion, i have tried to stay away from the thread, and not post in it again, because, unlike the lovely responses said, yes, indeed, many of us do have a life and have other things going on...but we also value the cultural life as a fat girl...how many people will take those pics and put them elsewhere, did you tell them that, did you share that? that they can end up in many assorted not so nice places too...

Dimensions is a safe place for fat women and fat men and people that admire them...and that is the word MANY of us strive for....safe...

if you have a problem with that, then maybe a few more years under your belt will help you see how many of us feel. 

the word is empathy....look it up.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread is being closed. After review, it may or may not be re-opened.


----------

